
CIA Declassifies Presidential Daily Briefings – E.g. In Cuban Missile Crisis [pdf] - lifeisstillgood
http://www.foia.cia.gov/sites/default/files/document_conversions/1827265/DOC_0005995989.pdf
======
lifeisstillgood
I got here via BBC podcast, the index of these is found here
[http://www.foia.cia.gov/collection/PDBs?page=20](http://www.foia.cia.gov/collection/PDBs?page=20).

There is obviously nothing earth-shattering, but the podcast interviews a
journalist who has been pushing for such FOIA requests, and points out that
presidential style influenced quality of decision making - Eisenhower was
confident enough to allow wide ranging debate below him to ensure the best
answers reached him, others like Johnson, were too insecure to allow dissent.

I think it suggests, once again, transparency and candour produce the best
organisations

------
lifeisstillgood
What also fascinates me is the fairly informal, journalistic tone of the
writing - "the West German delegates are in for a rough time as they travel to
...",

It's interesting to see what works at the highest levels, and what sphincter
tightening evasion is often parlayed around at the lower levels we all swim
in.

